# bootable dos iso cd



## tashatura (May 19, 2017)

Hi I'm wondering if my computer a pentium dual core e5300 2.6ghz 3.24gbram can boot into dos from an iso dos boot cd . I have no floppy. I want to format my drive in dos because in windows xp home there is a problem with active programs running (hidden) so it cant format. thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You don't need a DOS boot disc for that. Boot off the Windows XP disc and it can delete and format the drive as part of the installation process, it's all built in, no need for extra and unnecessary steps.


----------



## tashatura (May 19, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> You don't need a DOS boot disc for that. Boot off the Windows XP disc and it can delete and format the drive as part of the installation process, it's all built in, no need for extra and unnecessary steps.


Ive tried that and it won't format because some hidden services or programs are active (running) and I can't find a way to stop them so I thought if I totally bypassed windows using only dos it might format. but thanks anyway


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to boot/start your computer from the Windows disc then no services are running. From your description you hate trying to run the installation from within your current installation which cannot be done.

Method 2 here is what you want: http://m.wikihow.com/Reinstall-Windows-XP


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You can get DOS iso from Allbootdisk *if you still want it*:

Allbootdisks: http://www.allbootdisks.com/download/dos.html


----------

